# Upcoming new Airwire transmitter



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Just saw this on the CVP website today.
http://www.cvpusa.com/whatnext_t5000.php


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

So Paul, you still an ALL CVP guy?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Watch out Paul,

Martys trying to sell

You the Revo
















He's a tricky little Devil

HE HE HE


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty knows better than to try that. And yes,with one small exception I use all Airwire. I like uniformity in my loco roster. They are all set up basically the same. Same plug in batteries will fit all my locos. I'm really looking forward to trying the new transmitter. It should fit nicely in a shirt pocket.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

With the price of $159 and the one button access to special features, it should be a winner.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the heads-up Paul. The new size is going to be nice. Shirt-pocket size. NO external antenna. 

Jim, where did you find the price of $159?


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

But they still do not have a STOP button, which I really would like.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I wonder if the knob function is like that of the RF-1300 or the T-9000? The controller lacks a direction switch a la the T-9000, but the knob has a position indicator on it a la the RF-1300. 

Nick, I completely agree--the Airwire controller needs a "stop NOW, darnit!" button that overrides the momentum settings and brings the train to a quick halt in case of emergency. 

Looks promising, though. I like the rest of the features, though seeing an LCD screen in bright sunlight isn't as difficult as seeing it at night. I wonder if it's backlit at all? 

Later, 

K


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

The t9000 has always had a quick stop function. Press SEL , then the direction key- this will transmit a zero speed command. This works when the display is showing the loco number, in other words , the default display condition. It is not INSTANT STOP, that causes gear failure, but is about a 2 second quick stop. 

The RF 1300 speed control , a standard potentiometer, had many failures from users twisting the knob past the stops, on both the low side and the top speed side. You know, if i twist it just a bit more, it will go even faster! Sounds stupid, I know, but it is what it is. Hence, a rotary encoder with no stops was implemented on the t9000 to stop user induced failure. 

Jonathan/EMW


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

I use AW almost exclusively, as well. (1 Revo install).
And that knob is the first part that needs repaired.
That should be replaced with a step-up/down system like Revo, IMHO.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks, Jonathan. I knew you could quick stop when showing the speed setting (show-0) then hitting "0" on the T-9000, but forgot about the "sel-direction" thing. (And I heartily agree--a second or two to come to a quick stop as opposed to immediately slamming to a stop is the way to go.) I'm just glad to see the speed steps on the default display. That's the key to a rotary encoder--some means of visually seeing where you're at. Yeah, you can set the T-9000 display to show that, but you've got to get back out of that display mode to control the functions again. The new display appears to have resolved that rather user-_un_friendly feature. Presuming their "one button access to common features" includes quick-stop, I think they're on the right track. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, where did you find the price of $159? 

Gary, from a tip from Al. If you look closely at the announcement on the web page, you will see a portion of the new price in the background.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jim Agnew on 24 Mar 2011 12:05 PM 
Jim, where did you find the price of $159?

Gary, from a tip from Al. If you look closely at the announcement on the web page, you will see a portion of the new price in the background. 

Thanks Jim, I couldn't see "the trees for the forest"


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I use AW almost exclusively 10+ boards with Phoenix. I have 2 Revos, and 1 RCS, and 3-4 Trackside TEs', that I never use.

I talked to Al today and asked about the dial,...he stated that there is no stop, but when it reads 000 on the throttle...motion stops....on the T9000 when you would turn the speed down it would stop, BUT if you went to far it would start moving again...he stated that with the new one it will not do this...when it reads 000 there will be no motion.
If this is truly the case I will be pleased!

I like the smaller package...can't wait!

Bubba


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I haven't confirmed this yet for the new throttle but have talked to Al in the past about it. When running a consist of 2,3,or 4 locos I want to see the rear headlight light on the last loco when in reverse.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

This is from Al at CVP. The quick stop on the T5000 is menu and then a 0. The menu on this throttle is going to make it much more user friendly. I don't know about the rest of you but tyring to remember the input options on the 1300 and 9000 was not easy for me. It also has a automatic shut off if no key is pushed for 17 minutes. That will save some batteries. I know I have left my throttles on in the past only to come back to dead batteries.


----------

